# Hamburg Airport and local railway in model form



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I saw a program on this early Saturday morning. I'm still mostly speechless.






Those guys are only 1000 times better than I am.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

These guys are 100_1_ times better than me! That was fun, thanks for posting. I've seen this place before but not near as long and detailed a video as this one.

HAL9001-


----------

